# Canyon Neuron CF 2019 - Dämpfer-Settings



## JensDey (27. Juni 2019)

Hi
da Dämpfer einstellen bei Versender-Bikes ja Endnutzerangelegenheit ist und nicht zwingend jeder Erfahrung hat, poste ich mal meine Settings.
Neuron CF 8.0
Fahrer: 1m78 bei knapp 80kg

Dämpfer: 200psi und 5 Klicks von Open = clockwise
SAG bei ca. 19mm = 30%

Federgabel Fox Rythm: 5,5bar und 4 Klicks von Open
SAG bei 25mm = 20%

Zuerst bin ich mit 180psi gefahren, weil ich die richtigen Tabellen nicht gefunden habe und das für mich vom SAG gut aussah. Da ist das Heck aber stark am Heck eingesackt, so dass ich kaum in eine sportliche Position gekommen bin. Mit 200psi und Vorbau auf -5° gedreht stimmt es jetzt.


----------



## Sizilano (8. Juli 2019)

Hast du jetzt die Tabellen gefunden? Ich bekomme meine Bike demnächst und stehe dann vor selben Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (8. Juli 2019)

Nö
Habe aber auch nicht weiter gesucht.


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2019)

Tabelle gibt es nicht laut Canyon Service.

War am Sa. zum ersten mal auf so einem Skatepark mit zusätzlichem Dirt und Pump Track.
Die Federgabel habe ich mit knapp 5.5bar bis kurz vor Anschlag bekommen und hinten voll auf Anschlag bei ca. 190 PSI. Den Anschlag habe ich nicht gehört,, aber ich habe die Max.-Markierung erreicht.
Gesprungen bin ich  brusthohe Tables auf dem Dirt Track und 40cm hohe Tables auf Asphalt. Dazu noch Drops auf den flachen Asphalt.
Ich werde wohl irgendwie Richtung 220psi gehen (müssen).

Was mich sehr gewundert hat, schon am Fuße der Anfahrt an die Tables auf dem Dirt Track, sprich mit max. Kompression schleift meine Satteltasche auf dem HR. Wenn ich die Lücke messe komme ich auf 16-17cm. Das würde ja bedeuten, ich hätte einen Federweg von 16-17cm!?

Edit: das mit dem 17cm Federweg ist quatsch, ggf mal Dropperpost beachten.


----------



## Sizilano (15. Juli 2019)

Ich hab mein Neuron am Samstag bekommen und mich auch sehr über den federweg gewundert. Das Ding taucht selbst bei hohen PSIs schon extrem weit ein .. ich bin einfach zu fett


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2019)

Die SAG-Tabelle von ridefox hast du dir schon geholt?
Die passenden Werte für die Federgabel stehen am linken Holm.


----------



## el martn (15. Juli 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gesprungen bin ich  *brusthohe* Tables auf dem Dirt Track und 40cm hohe Tables auf Asphalt. Dazu noch Drops auf den flachen Asphalt.



Bist du sicher, dass du das richtige Rad gekauft hast?


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du das richtige Rad gekauft hast?


Freilich, brusthoch ist ja nur der Table. Länge ca. Radstand, Flughöhe vermutlich kaum mehr als 50cm und dann sanft auf der Rückseite wieder runter. Bloß einmal habe ich mich verflogen. Wo ich genau runter bin, weiss ich nicht, aber definitiv nicht direkt nach dem Table.
Das sollte der Rahmen schon abkönnen. Das Teil wiegt 2,9kg ist sieh alles andere, als filigran aus. Nur weil heute alle meinen AM + Trail 150mm Federweg.


----------



## Sizilano (15. Juli 2019)

Hmmm also wenn ich mich an die Werte von Fox halte sieht es wie folgt aus, wenn ich richtig auf dem Rad „anspinne“ und drauf rum springe..

Die Gabel taucht ca. 90% ein
Der Dämpfer 70-80%

Ist das  bei dir auch so? Ich bin 188 und wieder 85kg.. also wenn ich es nen ordentlich drop mache, dann bin ich ja schon fast  anschlag oder?


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2019)

Vorne 85/130mm und SAG von 20mm = 15% bei knapp 5,5bar
Hinten 38/51mm und SAG von13mm = 25% bei ca. 190psi.
Die 85 und 38mm entstehen, wenn ich auf die Pedale stelle und in die Pedale reinspringe ohne dass das Bike abhebt.
Es sind die Settings mit denen ich im Skatepark/ Dirt Track hinten auf Anschlag gekommen bin. Deswegen werde ich hinten auf 200psi gehen.


----------



## MtB55 (15. September 2019)

Aktuell bei mir
Fahrer /fahrfertig mit Rucksack 88Kilo

Gabel 82 PSI, Zugstufe 6 Klicks von Plus nach Minus
Dämpfer 175, PSI Zugstufe 3 Klicks von Plus nach Minus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (15. September 2019)

Was ist Plus? Offen oder zu?
3 Klicks von zu nach offen, wäre nach Fox-Vorgaben zu wenig = zu sehr gedämpft.


----------



## filiale (15. September 2019)

Bei mir haben die Fox Druck/Klickvorgaben auch noch nie gestimmt. Es ist ja nur ein Anhaltswert und kein muß.


----------



## MtB55 (15. September 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Was ist Plus? Offen oder zu?
> 3 Klicks von zu nach offen, wäre nach Fox-Vorgaben zu wenig = zu sehr gedämpft.


Was ist bei dir offen, stark gedämpft oder wenn die Gabel schnell ausfedert.
Wenn das erste dann von zu.


----------



## JensDey (15. September 2019)

Vergiss es. Du hast ja ein ganz anderes Fox-Fahrwerk. Das wird nicht übertragbar sein.

Zur Info für dpx2-Dämpfer
Es gibt kein +/-Symbol
Von unten betrachtet wird im Uhrzeigersinn nach rechts gedreht und der Dämpfer max geschlossen = max gedämpft. Von dort aus werden die Klicks entsprechend der Tabelle gegen den Uhrzeigersinn nach links Richtung gedreht.
Bei der Rythm-Gabel wird das genauso gemacht, wenn man nach Vorgabe geht.
Habe ich jedoch nicht gemacht. Vorne lasse ich die Gabel springen und stelle nach Gefühl ein.
Beim Dämpfer gelingt mir das nicht und ich gehe nach Fox-Empfehlung.


----------



## 7deluxe (15. September 2019)

So ne Fahrwerkseinstellung ist halt auch echt sehr subjektiv und schwer über einen Kamm zu bringen. 
Ich denke es ist viel wichtiger zu wissen was passiert wenn ich wo was verändere und was hab ich dann davon als zu vergleichen was jemand mit annähernd gleichem Gewicht bei sich eingestellt hat.

Von meiner Fahrweise her, also eher längere Touren  ( 10% Schotter / Asphalt, 40% Trail, 50% Wald und Forstweg ) bevorzuge ich ein eher straffes Fahrwerk für guten Vortrieb. Daher nehme ich die Werte des Herstellers für meinen Kadaver und packe 10-15 % mehr Druck auf die Dämpfer. 
Die Zugstufenklicks Zähle ich und fange in der Mitte an. Toll, 13 Klicks also fange ich mit 7 in Richtung auf an, egal. 
Dann den Lieblingstrail ballern und ggf. den Druck und die Zugstufe nach Bedarf anpassen bis man sich wohl fühlt.


----------



## MtB55 (16. September 2019)

7deluxe schrieb:


> Von meiner Fahrweise her, also eher längere Touren  ( 10% Schotter / Asphalt, 40% Trail, 50% Wald und Forstweg ) bevorzuge ich ein eher straffes Fahrwerk für guten Vortrieb.


Das mache ich über die  *3 Fahrmodi: Open, Medium, Firm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7deluxe (16. September 2019)

Schon klar, dafür sind die ja da. Da ich jedoch meist im Bereich Medium fahren möchte hab ich es gern was straffer.


----------



## stw321 (16. September 2019)

Hey an alle,

Habe gestern auch die erste Gabel/Dämpfer Einstellungen bei meinem neuen Neuron CF 8.0 vorgenommen. Ich wiege in voller Montur ca. 100kg.

Gabel: 25% SAG mit 100 PSI - RB 4 Clicks von open)
Dämpfer: 30% SAG mit 280!!! PSI - RB 3 Clicks von open)

Also mir kommen die 280 psi am Dämpfer schon relativ hoch vor... (max PSI wird mit 350 angegeben aber trotzdem)


----------



## MtB55 (16. September 2019)

stw321 schrieb:


> Hey an alle,
> 
> Habe gestern auch die erste Gabel/Dämpfer Einstellungen bei meinem neuen Neuron CF 8.0 vorgenommen. Ich wiege in voller Montur ca. 100kg.
> 
> ...



280psi bei 100 Kilo, ich fahre 175 PSI bei 88 Kilo


----------



## 7deluxe (16. September 2019)

Und ich dachte ich stehe auf straff 

Bei mir sind es 93 kg  / 210 PSI


----------



## stw321 (16. September 2019)

vll. stimmt die anzeige auf meiner Pumpe auch nicht ganz aber alles unter 280 psi war deutlich zu weich


----------



## MtB55 (16. September 2019)

stw321 schrieb:


> vll. stimmt die anzeige auf meiner Pumpe auch nicht ganz aber alles unter 280 psi war deutlich zu weich


Laut FOX müsste ich beim Flot DPS Factory 180-200 PSI und 7-8 von closed einstellen.


----------



## 7deluxe (16. September 2019)

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das als Ausgangswert für den Dämpfer das Körpergewicht x 2 in PSI zu Grunde gelegt werden kann.


----------



## MtB55 (16. September 2019)

7deluxe schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das als Ausgangswert für den Dämpfer das Körpergewicht x 2 in PSI zu Grunde gelegt werden kann.


Ja das ist ein erster Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## JensDey (16. September 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Das mache ich über die  *3 Fahrmodi: Open, Medium, Firm*


Kannst du alle drei mit den gleichen Einstellungen sinnvoll nutzen?
Wenn ich


tib02 schrieb:


> Laut FOX müsste ich beim Flot DPS Factory 180-200 PSI und 7-8 von closed einstellen.


190psi ist bei ca. SAG 30%, 220 ca. 25%.
Ich experimentiere aktuell mit 230psi, um einen Marathon oder xc-schnelle Tour blockieren des Dämpfers fahren zu können und das funktioniert sehr gut. Für marathonmäßige DH absolut komfortabel genug. Dämpfer offen gehen dann auch wieder gröbere DH.
Bevorzugt jedoch 200psi mit blockiertem Dämpfer für lange Asphalt/Schotter-Uphills. Das meiste wird dann in mittlerer Stellung gefahren.
Dämpfer offen ist dann nicht mehr nützlich.
Diese Kombi ist mein Alltagstour-Modus. Marathon würde ich dann mit 230psi fahren.
Dämpfer fahre ich nach Tabelle 7 oder 6 Klicks.
Die 200psi habe ich nicht nach Tabelle ermittelt sondern mit entsprechenden Drops im Skatepark: guter halber Meter ohne Durchschlag.


----------



## JensDey (16. September 2019)

7deluxe schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das als Ausgangswert für den Dämpfer das Körpergewicht x 2 in PSI zu Grunde gelegt werden kann.


Wenn du nicht nach SAG-Tabelle einstellen willst.
Körpergewicht x2 kommt dann eher Richtung 30% SAG, Systemgewicht x2 Richtung 25%. Bei mir passt es jedoch nicht.
80kg, oder System 95kg, x2 wäre mir zu soft und würde beim Springen durchschlagen. Wobei das Neuron-Fahrwerk ab 100mm dann ja doch eine recht starke Progression hat. Die 190psi habe ich optisch auf Anschlag gebracht, jedoch nix gehört. =》200psi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7deluxe (16. September 2019)

So ist es, die Nachjustierung ist ja dann auch nach eigenem Bedarf. 

Was meinst du mit System 95kg ? 
Hast du 15kg Ausrüstung ??


----------



## mmcxcx (16. September 2019)

7deluxe schrieb:


> So ist es, die Nachjustierung ist ja dann auch nach eigenem Bedarf.
> 
> Was meinst du mit System 95kg ?
> Hast du 15kg Ausrüstung ??


Das Bike selbst wiegt doch auch was. Der Dämpfer muss ja das System federn, nicht nur den Fahrer.


----------



## 7deluxe (16. September 2019)

Ah ok, verstanden 

Danke


----------



## JensDey (24. September 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso. Ich habe 2016 während der Vorbereitung auf den Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon verzweifelt versucht den notwendigen Schnitt von 15kmh in meinem Gelände zu schaffen. Es ist mir nicht gelungen. (ich weiss, ich bin eine Ausdauerflasche)
> Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt mit dem Canyon bin ich ohne zu pushen wieder knapp gescheitert. Dann wollte ich es wissen und habe die knapp 90 Minuten wirklich überall Druck gemacht und wo es ging. Wollte endlich die 15kmh knacken. Und? 17kmh.
> Allerdings mit permanenten Wechsel zwischen Medium und Firm am Dämpfer.
> Bin ja noch am Testen, ob es mit 20psi mehr (<25% SAG) für Marathon funktioniert ohne am Dämpfer zu spielen. Beim ersten Versuch bin ich auf 18kmh gekommen. Allerdings eine kürzere Runde mit effektiver schneller Abfahrt, weil ich nach 3/4 extrem platt war und nicht fertig fahren konnte. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass es mit den 230psi wirklich gut funktionieren würde.


Ich bin auch schon einen anspruchsvollen Trail gefahren und wollte es mit meinen Standard-Settings, 210psi vergleichen. Leider musste ich abbrechen, da ich mir im 4/5 Run einen Platten gefahren hatte.
Zwischenergebnis:
210psi Medium = knapp 30%SAG ist mein Optimum für das alltägliche Trailen/Touren. Wenn es nicht um Zeit geht, nutze ich das die komplette Tour. Wenn es mir um Zeit geht oder mir mal auf glattem Untergrund Uphill zu schwammig wird, gehe ich auf Firm. Open hat für mich keinen Mehrwert.
230psi Medium <25% SAG fährt sich für XC/ Marathon hervorragend. Für die entsprechenden Abfahrten reicht der Komfort locker.
230psi Open funktioniert auf härteren Trail auch gut. Kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, wie viel und schnell man das fährt. Auf meiner 60s-Testabfahrt gibt es schöne Wurzel- und Steinacker und 2 Kicker (es gibt mehr, aber da ich die Runden gleich halten wollte, habe ich immer die zwei gleichen gewählt).
Firm brauche ich dann nicht mehr. Langen Asphalt (Uphill) würde ich ggf dennoch mit Firm fahren.

Wenn ich komplett auf TL umgestellt habe, werde ich den DH-Test noch mal machen.


----------



## JensDey (24. September 2019)

ProDX schrieb:


> Ich danke dir. Laut dem Test des Bikes auf dieser Seite soll man laut Canyon die Hebel selten umlegen, das Rad soll im offenen Modus am besten funktionieren. Ist das wirklich so?





JensDey schrieb:


> (ich kann das mal antesten. Das Ergebnis wird dann aber eine Weile auf sich warten lassen)


@ProDX 
Ich habe dich hier mal verlinkt, weil ich ein Zwischenergebnis habe und du es hier nicht finden würdest, siehe ein Beitrag vorher.


----------



## Bikemike110369 (21. Mai 2020)

Habt ihr schon bemerkt das die Abdeckung am Hinterbau über den Schrauben den Weg so weit begrenzen, das der Gummi am Dämpfer noch 3-5 mm auf dem Dämpfer sitzt, wenn die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ist. Bzw. Er ganz einfedert.
Soll das so ?
Ich kenn das eigentlich anders. Wenn der Gummi ab war ,immer ein Indikator für die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## JensDey (21. Mai 2020)

Interessant. Bei mir bleiben auch 5mm übrig. 
Deckt sich aber mit der Hubangabe, die ich mal Canyon bekommen habe.


----------

